# 68 GTO Rally I wheels center cap color?



## Stereolab42 (Apr 6, 2018)

Were the OEM center caps on these wheels the polished or black-painted style? The images I can find of 68/69 GTOs with Rally I wheels on Google show equal amounts of both, so that's no help. The bill of sale just shows Rally I with nothing else specified, so I assume the "default" was installed, whatever that was. The Zazarine book might mention this, but my copy is 4000 miles away at the moment.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

1965 was the only year to have non-painted centers.
'66, '67 & '68 would be painted.


----------



## Stereolab42 (Apr 6, 2018)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> 1965 was the only year to have non-painted centers.
> '66, '67 & '68 would be painted.


Thanks! I like the look of the black centers better on the '68 anyways.


----------

